# مكتبة إلكترونية رائعة للغات البرمجة للهندسة الطبية



## م/حسام (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته








مجموعة من الكتب المفيدة


كلمة السر لفك ضغط جميع الكتب هى






tipsclub











************ ********* ********* *****


** Visual basic.net books ** 


************ ********* ********* *****






Practical Standards for Microsoft Visual Basic .NET

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Programming Visual Basic 2005



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Visual Basic .NET Database Programming



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Visual Basic .NET: The Complete Reference

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Visual Basic.NET How to Program

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


A Programmers Introduction Guide to Visual Basic.NET



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Beginning Object-Oriented Programming with VB 2005
:From Novice to Professional




------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Beginning VB.NET 2003

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Beginning Visual Basic .NET Database Programming

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Beginning Visual Basic 2005 Databases

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Database Access with Visual Basic .NET



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


Database Programming with Visual Basic .NET and ADO.NET




:Tips, Tutorials, and Code


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- ------


Introducing Microsoft Visual Basic 2005 for Developers



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- ------


Learning Visual Basic .NET

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Mastering Visual Basic .NET



------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Microsoft Visual Basic .NET Programmer's Cookbook

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


أنتظروا البقية إن شاء الله 


إدعــوا لى بالنجاح والتوفيق والشفاء​


----------



## am_em (26 أغسطس 2007)

الله يكتبلك النجاح والتوفيق ويشفيك وكل مرضى المسلمين..............امين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وركاته .

نرحب بك وعلى الرحب والسعة :77: .

بداية غنية ومثمرة جزاك الله خيرا وسالم ان شاء الله .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شبارجل (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

سلمت يداك اخي الكريم على المجهود الطيب 

نسال الله لك النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## م/حسام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*تابع المكتبة الإلكترونية*


شكراً لكم وجزاكم الله خيراً 
************ ********* ********* *****
** Visual C#.net books **
************ ********* ********* ***** 

Beginning Visual C# 2005


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


c# 2.0 : The Complete Reference


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


C# and VB .NET Conversion Pocket Reference


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


C# Bible

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


C# How to Program


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


C# Language Pocket Reference


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Database Programming with C#


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Dissecting a C# Application


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Learning C#

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Mastering C# Database Programming

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


MCAD Developing and Implementing Web Applications with
Microsoft Visual C# .NET and Microsoft Visual Studio .NET

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Microsoft Visual C# .NET (Core Reference)

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Microsoft Visual C# 2005 Step by Step

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- ------


Microsoft Visual C# 2005 Unleashed

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Pro .NET 2.0 Code and Design Standards in C#

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Professional C#, Third Edition

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Programming Microsoft Visual C# 2005: The Language

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -------


Sams Teach Yourself C# in 21 Days

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Sams Teach Yourself C# in 24 Hours

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Sams Teach Yourself the C# Language in 21 Days

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Sams Teach Yourself Visual C# 2005 in 24 Hours, Complete Starter Kit


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Special Edition Using C#

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Unlocking Microsoft C# V 2.0 Programming Secrets

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Visual C# 2005 How to Program

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Visual C# 2005 Recipes: A Problem-Solution Approach

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


A Programmer's Introduction to C#

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


A Programmer's Introduction to C# 2.0

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Advanced .NET Remoting

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Applied C# in Financial Markets

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


Beginning C# Objects From Concepts to Code

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


C# 2.0 : Practical Guide for Programmers

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------


C# COM+ Programming

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- ---------


C# Complete


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- ---------



C# Primer: A Practical Approach

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- ---------


انتظروا المزيــــــــد بإذن الله​


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك....
مجهود طيب ومميز جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## م/حسام (7 سبتمبر 2007)

**jave-j2me- j2ee-javeIDE* *





Beginning Cryptography with Java

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java 2: The Complete Reference

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java After Hours : 10 Projects You'll Never Do at Work

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java All-In-One Desk Reference For Dummies

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java Database Programming with JDBC

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java How to Program ,Fourth Edition

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java Deployment with JNLP and WebStart

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java How to Program (6th Edition)

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java I/O

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java in 60 Minutes A Day

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java In A Nutshell

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java P2P Unleashed: With JXTA, Web Services, XML, Jini, JavaSpaces, and J2EE

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java Programming on Linux

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Java Software Solutions : Foundations of Program Design

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Object-Oriented Data Structures Using Java

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Objects First With Java : A Practical Introduction Using BlueJ

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

POJO's in Action : Developing Enterprise Applications with Lightweight Frameworks

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Professional Java Native Interfaces with SWT/JFace (Programmer to 
Programmer)


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

Professional Java User Interfaces


----------



## المهندس . محمد (7 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## kmor11 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام زهرة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يكرمك ويبارك لك بحق ما تكرمت به لنا من علم


----------



## ام زهرة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .... الله يكرمكم حد حاول ينزل اي من هذه الكتب ونزلت معه.... أرجو الرد 
ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## م/حسام (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسف الروابط بها مشكلة هذه المرة
وبحاول بإذن الله تصليحها
شكراً للإفادة أم زهرة


----------



## م/حسام (9 سبتمبر 2007)

إليكم هذا الرابط البديل عن كتب الجافا لحين تصليح الروابط

إضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جبار و سابدأ غدا بتنزيل اللينكات


----------



## mago0 (23 يوليو 2008)

رغم المشاكل شكراً أخي وما قصرت


----------



## jihan_452 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

salam 3lykoum
i cant open any of these books or download, am getting an error.could you plz put a tutorial for visual basic so that i can download it and i'll be very thankful


----------

